# HELP!! I have a Fast metabolism



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey all,

I have been going gym on and off now for about 18 Months and just can not put any size on. I have an extremely fast metabolism rate and just cant seem to find an eating routine and training system that works!

Any Advice would be appreciated please?

I am 27 years old 6ft 6 inches and weigh just 86 KG I want to be around 95KG.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Whats your current diet?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Impstar17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been going gym on and off now for about 18 Months and just can not put any size on. I have an extremely fast metabolism rate and just cant seem to find an eating routine and training system that works!
> 
> ...


Eat more carbs. Thats the short answer.

I'm also 6ft 6in.

When I first started training I was 230lbs, by eating about 5000kcals per day I got upto 260lbs, and have dieted down to about 250lbs ish now.

Odds are you're not eating enough - at our height you really need to eat and train hard to pack the weight on as our bodys use so much fuel just to keep us going on a day to day basis.


----------



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well i dont rearly have one i just eats as many times a day and whatever i can, i try to eat pasta rice chicken etc but i think because i am always changing my routines and diets i just cant see the results! What i am hoping for is a Diet to try that has worked for someone else with a fast metabolic rate.


----------



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Eat more carbs. Thats the short answer.
> 
> I'm also 6ft 6in.
> 
> ...


5000 a day!! OMG what were you eating?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

5000 a day is naf all.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Impstar17 said:


> 5000 a day!! OMG what were you eating?


5000kcal was on workout days - non workout days some of the carbs were dropped. I was training twice per week doing a 2 day split.

Diet at the time was:



> Morning Shake (100g Whey/Casein, 75g Oats, Pint Milk), 95g P, 135g C, 18g F, 1082kcal
> 
> 200g Chicken w/ Salad and Flax, 60g P, 5g C, 10g F, 350kcal
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> 5000 a day is naf all.


True. But for most people I'd say its too high. Most people don't need to eat anywhere near what they try and eat...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> True. But for most people I'd say its too high. Most people don't need to eat anywhere near what they try and eat...


True. I just have a big appetite


----------



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> 5000kcal was on workout days - non workout days some of the carbs were dropped. I was training twice per week doing a 2 day split.
> 
> Diet at the time was:


So did you stick to the same foods/ diet for a period of time or did you change the foods?

What shakes where you taking (brand) ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Impstar17 said:


> So did you stick to the same foods/ diet for a period of time or did you change the foods?
> 
> What shakes where you taking (brand) ?


Brand of shakes - no idea. anything from USN to MyProtein, just whatever I had in the cupboard / fancied when I went supp shopping. Brand doesn't really matter.

Ad that time I ate chicken as its better cold than beef is (no microwave at that office)

I eat alot of beef and rice these days as I have access to a microwave.

In all honesty I could have dropped the protein to 200g and still seen the same gains.


----------



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Brand of shakes - no idea. anything from USN to MyProtein, just whatever I had in the cupboard / fancied when I went supp shopping. Brand doesn't really matter.
> 
> Ad that time I ate chicken as its better cold than beef is (no microwave at that office)
> 
> ...


I did think the protein was quite high, surely your body could not digest that much in a day and your end up ****ing it out.

Do you mind telling what your tow day workout routines are please?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Impstar17 said:


> I did think the protein was quite high, surely your body could not digest that much in a day and your end up ****ing it out.
> 
> Do you mind telling what your tow day workout routines are please?


Two day split at the tmie was:

Day 1:

Squats

Bench

SLDL

Dips

CGBP

Calves

Day 2:

Deads

Single Arm Rows

Mili Press

Chins/Pullups

Shrugs

Bi's (Sometimes)


----------



## Impstar17 (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Two day split at the tmie was:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


Cool been a great help thank you for the advice.

D


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so if you dont have a diet and just eat what you can how do you know you are eating enough or even how many cals you are eating??

why are you constanatly changing your routine?

post up what you eat over a 3 day period if you do not know that now then record everything you eat today/thurs and fri then post it up i would guess you are eating very little to what you need...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> 5000 a day is naf all.


See people say that, but its very hard to get over 4k clean unless your stuffing yourself constantly.

Lots of people say there on 4k,5k,6k and clean? Thats alot of food. a whole lot of food and if its from pasta/chicken then fook me you have a huge stomach.

To get over a certain number of callories (legit not pie in the sky internet numbers) your need to add in some junk just to get the overall callorie count up. (alternatly you could develop a masive gut by eating huge amounts of clean carbs - not a good look).

The major cheat to help you gain weight is shakes - these things are great for getting your total callories up. now if you have a busy life these are going to be a big part of your diet.

just get a blender and put everything, fruits, oats, corn flour, protien powder, milk (full fat), some grape juce, raw eggs (4-6).

this will give you 2 pints a time, and is just over 800 calls each pint.

so just from 2 shakes you have 1600 cals.

add that to your usual food and your already looking at 4k+

you want more callories just drink more shakes.

cottage cheese is also another great food stuff, a gift from the gods for bulking. I have it with most of my meals.


----------

